# Eye problems



## jenniferbarr0722 (Feb 17, 2016)

I am having blurry vision and sensitivity to light and was recently diagnosed hyper. I'm wondering which kind of doctor do I see for my eyes? Will the endo cover that? Should I look into an optometrist or opthamologist?

TIA


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely a board-certified ophthalmologist.


----------



## indigo (Mar 31, 2016)

You definitely want to see your eye doctor. You also want to read about Graves' Ophthalmopathy (Graves Eye Disease) so you know what the symptoms are. Blurry vision and sensitivity to light could just be Graves' or the start of GO. If you catch it early you may be able to take measures (like steroids) to minimize the progression of the disease. Also, you want to be aware of the risks of RAI to ablate your thyroid if you might have GO. (Studies show that if you are at risk for GO, then if you get RAI you also want to ask about Prednisone at the same time to reduce the risk of worsening of the disease)

Good luck and hope you find some answers.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Some Ophthalmologists specialize in thyroid eye disease.

You need a baseline exam,

No RAI uptake ( to diagnose graves disease) or RAI to ablate the thyroid.

Watch your iodine intake.


----------

